# iphoto - flip photos



## agentofmedia (Jun 3, 2007)

Simple question, no doubt? I'm having trouble flipping an image in iphoto. Can someone tell me how?
Thanks


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jun 3, 2007)

Which version of iPhoto do you have? I know iPhoto 4 had a lot of problems with rotating images. Make sure you have the image selected first before hitting rotate.


----------



## agentofmedia (Jun 3, 2007)

I haver version 6. Rotation is no problem. I'd like to flip it within the application, if possible.


----------



## bobw (Jun 3, 2007)

I looked at mine and don't see any option for flipping, even in the Help Menu

Preview has a flip command.


----------



## agentofmedia (Jun 3, 2007)

I did export the photo as a pdf and tiff file and managed to flip it. For whatever reason, the computer will allow the flipped image to store on the desk top. However,  it reverts back to the original image whenever it prints. Apple Support is working on an answer. So far, none.

Does anyone know of a freeware option that will allow flipping and storage? I have an OSX operating system?


----------



## bobw (Jun 3, 2007)

Check Applescript. It has a folder action for flipping.


----------



## agentofmedia (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks. Apple support did come up with a solution. Import the image to Pages. Under inspector, there is a utility for flipping.


----------



## chevy (Jun 3, 2007)

agentofmedia said:


> I did export the photo as a pdf and tiff file and managed to flip it. For whatever reason, the computer will allow the flipped image to store on the desk top. However,  it reverts back to the original image whenever it prints. Apple Support is working on an answer. So far, none.
> 
> Does anyone know of a freeware option that will allow flipping and storage? I have an OSX operating system?



You can use GraphicConverter. It's an excellent shareware.


----------

